# Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio Grabadoras....



## flaKobuKaro

Hola a Todos....

Aquí les dejo unos diagramas y manuales de servicio para grabadoras de Audio de diferentes Marcas....

Espero les sea muy útiles en la reparación de estas...

Bye...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## dcastibl1

amigo las descargas para el aiwa no salen cargalas de nuevo saludos


----------

